# Craigs list



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it just me or does Craigs list people (most of the time ) SUCK!! You have some one that has some hunting gear or gun parts, for sale and they say willing to trade or sale, you send them a trade offer(not a low bal or crap trade) and they dont have the courtesy to say no thanks not wanting to trade for that but just leave you in the dam dark, or say yes I will trade set up a time and place and dont show!!:furious: Luckly havent had this problem here everyone seems to be respectfull of each other.


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I have same problem. It really irk's me sometimes... complete waste of time. I will say that every person I have dealt with from here, whether I am buying or selling, has been great to do business with!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactly, thats why if I have something sportsman related to sell I go here first. I haven't yet had a bad experience on PFF.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate these people that list things on Craigslist and do not list a phone number. You email them and never hear back.

Apparently they do not want to sell the item very bad.


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

I buy and sell a lot of things from CL and have had very good luck. I follow through if I have a for sale item and I delete the post when sold. Probably what's happening on non-response is that the dude or dudette sold the item and did not remove the posting. At that point they don't care and fail to follow up and delete the item. I bought a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee with my son about a month ago off CL from a guy in Midway and it was a very easy, pleasent transaction.

So, yes and no..... Some are just incompetent, but some are good people like the vast majority on PFF................


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i made 10 cl buyes they have all went good i guess i have been lucky


----------

